
How do I start a programming project? - mspaulding06
I&#x27;ve been in software development for about 10 years, but I rarely work on my own coding projects.  I&#x27;ve done small projects here and there but that&#x27;s it.  I never seem to like my ideas enough to stick with them.  How do I find something I&#x27;m really interested in to work on?
======
chrisbennet
I'd start by asking yourself what your honest goals for doing a project are;
something for fun, something to up your skills, something to show/help you
find new jobs, etc.

I personally favor a "pull" approach to doing things that are "good for me". I
don't "exercise", I "play" (biking/kayaking/skiing). I don't force myself to
learn "X", I do something fun that happens to use "X" and learn it that way.

Of course, if you're not lazy like me, there are probably better approaches
that require self discipline and such but that's not much fun. ;-)

